# Personal AIS Beacon



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

I wonder if this will be approved for Australia at some point. Looks quite interesting from a safety perspective in busy areas.

http://www.mcmurdo.co.uk/en/products/personal-ais-beacon
http://www.mcmurdo.co.uk/en/news/5-...d-s10-ais-beacon-at-psp-southampton-boat-show


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

BigGee said:


> I dont mean to be flippant but how much of an unfortunate shape is that second one?


Well they did say its portable ;-) .


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

This device appears to operate on a frequency which is not supported by a monitoring network in Australia. It only has a 1w output and therefore is limited to direct line of sight monitoring with a very limited range. It would be better to stich to an Australian registered Epirb


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Or a PLB.
FastFind 211


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

KarlD said:


> BigGee said:
> 
> 
> > I dont mean to be flippant but how much of an unfortunate shape is that second one?
> ...


Good luck finding that if one was set off at mardi gra.......


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

Wouldn't you just use a PLB for emergencies?
I thought AIS is more for ship identification


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Helveticus said:


> Wouldn't you just use a PLB for emergencies?
> I thought AIS is more for ship identification


A mate from the UK told me about them, apparently they are well used across the sailling fraternity in addition to the EPIRBs and PLB. Because they are small and cheaper than the others so most crew have them attached to their PFD or gear. For example you may only have 1 EPIRB or PLB onboard and if group and you become separated it can be used to find you and announce who you are and where you are from etc.

Seems like an extra safety net.


----------

